# postal service?



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

Hi Folks

I think we have explored most things that we require to live in Cyprus but one simple? thing sprung to mind was - what if any is the postal service like?

When we move we will have a tempoary _ 6 months? address and hopefully after that we will have bought some property so what is the best advice for our mail?

Thanks

Jim and Dee


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jkelly said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I think we have explored most things that we require to live in Cyprus but one simple? thing sprung to mind was - what if any is the postal service like?
> 
> ...


Hi Jim,
We have been here for 7 years now and from the very beginning have had a p.o. box as the postal service can be a little bit hit and miss in the villages.
It has improved over the years and we do get some mail to our home but we still prefer to use the p.o. box. Most villages now have p.o. boxes as well as the post offices in town.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## dave&carrie (Oct 20, 2010)

How much does a PO Box cost?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dave&carrie said:


> How much does a PO Box cost?


I can't remember exactly but around 30euros a year I think.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I can't remember exactly but around 30euros a year I think.


I took over the PO box of the previous owners of the house. I paid €44 in March, but I seem to remember that it may have included a late fee as it was due in January and I wasn't here then.


----------



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

*PO box*



Veronica said:


> I can't remember exactly but around 30euros a year I think.


Hi Veronica

Being a bit thick maybe - but how or what is the PO box, like a post office?

J&D


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

jkelly said:


> Hi Veronica
> 
> Being a bit thick maybe - but how or what is the PO box, like a post office?
> 
> J&D


Post offices have PO Boxes you can rent from them which you can use as your address. e.g. PO Box 12345, Paphos, Cyprus.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There are also some other companies who now offer P.O. boxes as well as the post offices. 
All P.O. boxes are accessible anytime as they are on outer walls so you can go even when the post office is closed.


----------



## dave&carrie (Oct 20, 2010)

Veronica said:


> There are also some other companies who now offer P.O. boxes as well as the post offices.
> All P.O. boxes are accessible anytime as they are on outer walls so you can go even when the post office is closed.


So that works differently from the UK then. The reason I wanted a PO box was for security, but it does not seem that secure.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dave&carrie said:


> So that works differently from the UK then. The reason I wanted a PO box was for security, but it does not seem that secure.


I have never heard of anyone breaking into any p.o boxes. We have had ours for 7 years and find it works very well for us. As houses do not have letter boxes if you want post delivering to your home address you have to have an externally attached box. These are usually on the wall or gate at the road side as postmen do not come up your garden path to put mail in boxes. If you do not have a box they simply throw the mail over the wall. So either your post is laid on t he drive or doorstep or it is in a box on the gate which is easily broken open by anyone wanting to steal your mail.
P.o. boxes are as secure if not more secure than a mail box outside your home.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

If it's security you need then you get a courier or secure delivery to your home address where a signature is required. If sent to the PO Box the post office keeps hold of the parcel until you go and sign for it.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

We have had a PO Box at the old post office in town for 20 years and have never had a problem.


----------



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

*PO Boxes*

Thanks all for the reply's, I am happy with that.

Jim & Dee


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

Only problem I have had in moving from America to Cyprus is that some banks, and maybe other institutions will not accept a PO box as a valid postal address for sending secure documents, statements etc. Bank of America being one of them. I was forced to use my physical address even though it is probably less secure that the PO box..


----------

